# SMALL PACKER Equipment question



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

G B said:


> But I wonder if anyone has used a seperate "nurse" tank for each variety maybe a 2-3 hundred gallon each and then just switch to the proper tank ?


Why of cource Big G, make a manafold to fit at the top of the as-1 inlet, so you would have flex lines (maybe 5-6) at the inlet where your manafold is leading back to your bulk tanks, so then you would have a butterfly valve for each line so you could turn off the orange & fill the alfalfa for Betty.

P.S. No worries Big G, I won't say anything about Betty. lol


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly is a "nurse tank"?


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Matt i was referring to a large tank to bottle out of. In my case I would have one tank for each type of honey I bottle. I am a little surprised that no one chimed in on this thread I am sure there are a bunch of small pCKERS ON HERE.


----------

